# sears roebuck



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

1980 sounds about right. They sold Dadant equipment, and Montgomery Wards sold AI Root equipment. For those on the east coast York's in GA was thier bee supplier.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

80's sounds about right. I don't know whether we ever bought any of their stuff or not. We always bought from Dadant, or Drapers, both of which were within a few hours drive.


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh Yeah I got my first package from Montgomery Wards in 1970 they were midnights.I remember when Sears canceled there Farm Catalog in the 80's
kirko


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

in the middle 1980's I was working for a fellow who had the contract to supply sears and roebuck with packages. sometime in the late 80's sears ceased their catalog services (they had a farm and ranch catalog plus other specialty catalogs).


----------

